# H501R Red LED



## Glock27 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like Red 501's are available! :twothumbs
http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=189
G27


----------



## Illum (Jul 23, 2009)

edited


----------



## kwieto (Jul 24, 2009)

I posted that info about a week ago :"P


----------



## wapkil (Jul 24, 2009)

kwieto said:


> I posted that info about a week ago :"P



Yup, but for some reason your thread almost immediately disappeared :shrug: 

Here is another one.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe no one was interested ? :"P


----------



## f22shift (Jul 25, 2009)

they shouldve made a bike mount. you could just zip tie the rubber bracket to a seatpost though.

i wonder if the ui will eventually make it to the normal one.
there are 2 new modes in the hidden section. which is double click on one of the 3 output modes.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 25, 2009)

kwieto said:


> Maybe no one was interested ? :"P


 
No there was interest, it had responses in it. You can bring it up with the mods if you like, I'm not sure if they removed it for some reason, or there was a software glitch on the forum.

Hopefully they will merge this one with the other thread.

I ordered the light when I saw your post, but it did take them quite a while to ship it, I'm not sure why. Hopefully I'll have it next week.

I'm very interested to see how this one works out. I'll probably just clip it on a head band with a White Zebra light.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 25, 2009)

*Runtimes*

Would 4 lumens be bright enough for bike riding?
because 2.4 hours seems a bit short (33 lumen mode)


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Runtimes*



MichaelW said:


> Would 4 lumens be bright enough for bike riding?
> because 2.4 hours seems a bit short (33 lumen mode)


 
I can't really answer your question, but I really don't see this as a light for a bike. Current bike lights would probably work better have longer runtime and be more suitable with one of their beacon or strobe modes.

On the rear, get a few reflectors and a bike light with an intermittent or low-high signaling.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 25, 2009)

I utterly detest blinking, flashing, strobing lights on bicycles.


----------



## Glock27 (Jul 29, 2009)

Picked up my H501R today at the post office. I'm impressed. The .1 lm is plenty to read a chart. 4 lm is plenty to navigate outside with. 33 lm lights a pretty big area.
I'm sure the lowest settings will see the most use for me. Excellent way to protect night vision. Not sure I'll have a use for the flashing modes, but they are un-obtrusive and might be useful.
G27


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 30, 2009)

f22shift said:


> they shouldve made a bike mount. you could just zip tie the rubber bracket to a seatpost though.
> 
> i wonder if the ui will eventually make it to the normal one.
> there are 2 new modes in the hidden section. which is double click on one of the 3 output modes.



Twofish lockblocks would work.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 31, 2009)

My H501R was DOA, and I have not heard back from ZEBRA on a return/replacement and it's been a couple days. I'll have to try and contact them again. Very Sad, maybe Zebra cut the QA team too early.


----------



## Foxx510 (Jul 31, 2009)

Contact George from ZL http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=26431

I think he's away though at the moment.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks! I got a response, and actually I had missed an earlier response from them so it was my mistake they had responded. I need to start the wheels rolling to get this fixed. I hate dealing with this kind of stuff.


----------



## moonfish (Aug 2, 2009)

That should be crazy to try out. I put a red cree in my EOS and due to the DEEP red color of the emitter, it is a trip to use. It lights up white walls quite well but when you go outside, green stuff doesn't reflect anything!


----------



## SilentK (Aug 2, 2009)

looks pretty epic. i dont think many people realize that you would probably not want more than 33 lumens for a red headlamp. i think i might get one just because i can.


----------



## wapkil (Aug 2, 2009)

Is the H510R incompatible with Li-Ions (3.7V)? 14500s were mentioned in the specifications of other AA zebras but are not present for H501R.


----------



## bansuri (Aug 2, 2009)

Glock27 said:


> Picked up my H501R today at the post office. I'm impressed. The .1 lm is plenty to read a chart. 4 lm is plenty to navigate outside with. 33 lm lights a pretty big area.
> I'm sure the lowest settings will see the most use for me. Excellent way to protect night vision. Not sure I'll have a use for the flashing modes, but they are un-obtrusive and might be useful.
> G27



Please report if you notice a reduced bug attraction while using this.
There is another thread that is discussing this and you seem to be in the position to add some first-hand information.


----------



## Inliner (Aug 21, 2009)

No one has any beamshots yet? 

I wish 4 Sevens had these in stock. I want one, but the shipping times kill me.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 21, 2009)

http://goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_20&products_id=281

going gera has come soon


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 21, 2009)

bansuri said:


> Please report if you notice a reduced bug attraction while using this.
> There is another thread that is discussing this and you seem to be in the position to add some first-hand information.




What he said!!!!


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 26, 2009)

Anybody notice a reduction in bug attraction with the H501R?


----------



## Illum (Aug 26, 2009)

I think anything with a red filter aids with bug reduction....with increasing performance up to 660nm or higher....but at a cost of output


----------



## dwong (Sep 1, 2009)

anyone got some indoor/outdoor shot yet?
thanks,


----------



## spyderknut (Sep 2, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> I utterly detest blinking, flashing, strobing lights on bicycles.


 
I ride in the dark frequently and LOVE a flashing taillight. I want to maximize my chance of being seen and living. I don't really care who that annoys.

Why would you use a Zebralight when you can use a $10 AAA powered light that will strobe for about 200 hours on one cell?


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 2, 2009)

Beyond annoying, if you only have one tail light, the flashing hides your position. I was driving home, and this hippy guy was riding with a strobing rear light. He was moving at a good rate, but he wasn't riding a consistent path. One blink and he would be over here, the next three feet to the left.
If his blink frequency was quicker, then maybe it wouldn't have been a problem (or maybe having some lane discipline)

I use two steady lights.


----------



## YourTime (Sep 2, 2009)

Whats the purpose for using red light?

Sorry i must ask.


----------



## DonShock (Sep 2, 2009)

YourTime said:


> Whats the purpose for using red light?
> 
> Sorry i must ask.


It preserves your night vision.

When you are doing something at night, like using a telescope to view faint stars, you need extended periods (15-30+ minutes) of low light to allow your eyes to adapt so you can see better. Even a short exposure to white light will ruin you night vision and you need to let your eyes readapt. But using red light doesn't affect the part of the eye that gives you good night vision so it can safely be used if you need extra illumination to do things like reading.


----------



## Croyde (Sep 10, 2009)

I could not wait any longer for reviews etc. so I have just hit the buy button.


----------



## Inliner (Sep 10, 2009)

I hit the buy button also... on August 23rd. I'm still waiting :mecry:

Hope you got EMS shipping.

*EDIT I see illuminationgear.com has them in stock now. And it appears they are in the Tucson area... I could have had my light already!!!


----------



## syncytial (Sep 10, 2009)

I ordered my H501R on August 23 (with some other lights, so it came EMS). The lights were shipped on the 24th, and reached me (I'm in Canada) on the 2nd of September. I had to pick it up from the post office the next day, since EMS delivery requires a signature.

Tracking was immediately available through Canada Post, showing when the box was sent in China, when it left China (a few hours later!) and when it arrived at customs in Vancouver. I was afraid there would be a long delay at customs, but the package arrived a day later, even though I'm not in the same province.

The H501R is very good! The interface is simple, yet gives quick access to all the modes. I've had no issues with the light at all, and it works extremely well for its intended purpose. The accessories are all of good quality, and I'm sure this headlamp will be an important part of my (rapidly expanding!) illumination tool kit.



```
2009/09/03      19:26   Item successfully delivered              
                19:26   Signature image recorded for Online viewing               
2009/09/02      14:39   Item available for pickup at Post Office         
                14:14   Item arrived at Post Office - HERITAGE P.O.    
                13:50   Attempted delivery. Notice card left indicating where item can be picked up.           
                10:22   Item out for delivery          
2009/09/01      14:48   RICHMOND  Item processed at postal facility            
                07:38   VANCOUVER  Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing             
2009/08/31      16:34   VANCOUVER  International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs                
2009/08/24      21:47   International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada         
                18:06   International item mailed in origin country
```
- Syncytial


----------



## Inliner (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, props to Canada Post. Below is all I've seen for two weeks from USPS. Probably sitting in a container still... or waiting for a dog on a conveyor belt to give it a sniff. I'm glad you like the H501R 




Detailed Results:











Foreign International Dispatch, August 26, 2009, 9:21 am, SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP



Foreign Acceptance, August 25, 2009, 5:31 pm, CHINA PEOPLES REP


----------



## Croyde (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes I did pay for EMS.

I have never had a problem with shipments from Zebra Light other than for a H60W which they shipped promptly but customs in the UK then managed to lose. So I am now waiting for a replacement.


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 11, 2009)

lol, thanks for looking - telephone is from Tucson because I havn't gotten around to changing the number after I moved to Florida 
(and I may move back again at some point)

but yes, shipping from FL would be quicker than from China




Inliner said:


> *EDIT I see illuminationgear.com has them in stock now. And it appears they are in the Tucson area... I could have had my light already!!!


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 30, 2009)

How is everyone enjoying this light?:candle:


----------



## Inliner (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm really happy with this light. I've never used red LEDs or red filters before so it deffinitely took some getting used to. I pretty much leave it on my head from start of shift until sunrise every night. There is a major reduction in bugs walking outdoors, but if I happen to trap one inside my vehicle, they still want to check out the light if I have it on reading something.

I frequently hike in very rough terrain with it and High is plenty to light up everything within 15' of me. I do reach for my Quark a lot to see what's up ahead or through the brush. 

It's finnicky with some batteries I've noticed. I've had it go from hi to off without notice and won't power up in any level. This was on a new Sanyo Hybrid and an older Kodak NiMh. On Duraloops, it consistently drops down into Med and then Low when the battery is dying. No alkaline experience.

I'll post some "beamshots" if I get a chance. Who's gonna be the first to throw a 14500 in this thing?


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 31, 2009)

I recently placed my last order for this month. It was two Zebralights: H501R Red and H501W.

Since I already have H501 in the cool version I know Zebralights are very good. The warm white likely will replace the cool, and the red will be excellent for using when I don't want to destroy my night vision. For example when I am stargazing. Amateur astronomers usually prefer red lights so I dare to use it at starparties as well.

Regards, Patric


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 30, 2010)

I just discovered this light after almost a year of trying to find the perfect astronomy light. I'll be getting one for my wife, and possibly one for myself as well.

Illumination Gear seems to have the best price, can anyone tell me what the CPF code for them is?


----------



## red02 (Jul 30, 2010)

B0wz3r said:


> I just discovered this light after almost a year of trying to find the perfect astronomy light. I'll be getting one for my wife, and possibly one for myself as well.
> 
> Illumination Gear seems to have the best price, can anyone tell me what the CPF code for them is?


Personally I would argue that the Photon Freedom is the perfect astronomy light... but to each his own.

No code, you just need to mention your active user name in the paypal notes. You should also contact lebox97 to confirm this method.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jul 30, 2010)

red02 said:


> Personally I would argue that the Photon Freedom is the perfect astronomy light... but to each his own.
> 
> No code, you just need to mention your active user name in the paypal notes. You should also contact lebox97 to confirm this method.



That is what I needed to do a few months ago for the deal.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks very much! 

I'll be ordering one for my wife next week.

I did find them directly from Zebralight though, they have them on sale right now for $47.

I'll be ordering one for my wife ASAP.


----------



## red02 (Jul 31, 2010)

Illuminationgear has a price match deal going on... I think. Plus you'll get your ZL in days instead of weeks.


----------

